# Unable to download Vim patch from ports



## ding_dong (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've just installed FreeBSD today and used portsnap to get the ports collection. But I'm having trouble installing vim and wonder if anyone could point me in the right direction. To install ports I did...

`portsnap fetch`
`portsnap extract`

Then I went into vim port /usr/ports/editors/vim and typed *make*, which after downloading vim, the patch problem started.. Wonder if anyone may be able to help.


----------



## ding_dong (Sep 16, 2011)

I forgot to add my pastebin links  

http://pastebin.com/QXe5NXSb

That's what I get when trying to download patch....


----------



## anomie (Sep 16, 2011)

It looks like you hit Ctrl+C before the patch downloads were able to finish. (Based on your pastebin snippet.)


----------



## sang (Sep 16, 2011)

What is the problem? You don't have the patches already so it's downloading them for you, at which point you cancel it by hitting ctrl-c.


----------



## Tamer (Sep 16, 2011)

You  have misinterpreted the output. vim is building just fine. The build process can't find
the patches in /usr/ports/distfiles , so it fetches (downloads) it ( and there are quite a few).
Do not Ctrl+C the build process, let it run through.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 16, 2011)

Notice the different serial numbers on each download .. there are a _lot_.


----------



## ding_dong (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry guys, I didn't realise there were so many patches and thought it couldn't download it for some reason, which made me think it was repeating the same process. That was the reason I stopped it with ctrl+c, on hindsight I maybe should have used pkg_add and installed precompiled packages, My machine is old and still compiling dependencies. But anyway thanks for the help... I installed the base system.


----------



## anomie (Sep 16, 2011)

You were OK the first time (using Ports). No need to use compiled packages unless you want to. 

It takes some time and practice to get used to a new OS.


----------



## Maredelamer (Sep 17, 2011)

VIM is at patchlevel 121, as of a few days ago, so there should be quite a number of patches to fetch.


----------

